# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Needle size for Test Cypionate

## brazilian86

I'm currently using 23g 1 1/2" on glutes(butt) but it hurts lately. I'm thinking of switching to 23g 1 inch for my testosterone cypionate in 
sesame oil.
Anyone else using this size for glutes?
I'm sure it would hurt less, I think the one I'm using currently goes too deep that's why It hurts...

Thanks

----------


## Mario L

I used that size on my glutes. I just really pushed it in all the way so it dents in.

----------


## Vettester

1-1/2" length on the glutes. 25g work great for me, but the more rugged ones here like the bigger pins. You could go 25g x 1" in the quads, which is another option.

If sticking with the glutes, keep it to the upper/outer area. Not sure where you're pinning, but hitting the right spot will make a big difference in the pain factor.

----------


## Mario L

Depends on amount of butt fat also.

----------


## sirupate

I never pinned glutes, but used 25ga. 1" on quads and that worked fine for me. I have also pinned 23ga. 1" on quads....a bit more pain factor, but again...tolerable. Have some 21ga. and 18ga. at home that I have not used to pin with...only draw with. Those kinda scare me just to look at them.

----------


## J DIESEL3

I also use 23g inch half and have no pain at all.I just picked up some 25g 1 inch to try on quads as vetteman suggested.
I do notice more pain if you don't stay in that upper outer area.I like to use the 23g for glutes because it is very difficult for me to twist for the shot and 25g just take more time to inject.

----------


## ghettoboyd

> I also use 23g inch half and have no pain at all.I just picked up some 25g 1 inch to try on quads as vetteman suggested.
> I do notice more pain if you don't stay in that upper outer area.I like to use the 23g for glutes because it is very difficult for me to twist for the shot and 25g just take more time to inject.


thats why i like 25g cus it takes longer to inject...fyi the quicker you inject the oil the more post injection pain you will have cus it bruises the muscle internally cus of the force of the oil being jammed in....

----------


## J DIESEL3

I agree with you ghetto that if you jam or force anything when injecting you can cause some muscle or tissue damage..I would never suggest that... I was just sayin that the little bit of extra time causes me more pain from 2 things.One I move around more and tear up the muscle. And also the twisting for the shot really screws with my back at times.

----------


## zaggahamma

23 1 1/2 glutes is all i've ever used

agree when for some reason i go slower i sometimes "FEEL" it more...but really couldnt call it "PAIN"

----------


## --->>405<<---

i use 25 1.5" for glutes, 25g 1" for quad.. but the one that never hurts before or after thus far is 25g 5/8" in the delt.. the only reason i dont use that every time is cuz my wife has to do the injection and i like injecting myself..i know im sick  :Smilie:

----------


## Vettester

> Depends on amount of butt fat also.


No, it doesn't have anything to do with that. You're pinning just about 3 inches over and down from the hip bone, not any lower, which can start getting into sciatic nerve country.

----------


## bass

i used 23 g. x 1.5" before with no problems, however in the beginning i got sore due to virgin injection site. now i do SQ injections with 28 g. x 1/2" insulin syringe, works great.

----------


## ghettoboyd

> I agree with you ghetto that if you jam or force anything when injecting you can cause some muscle or tissue damage..I would never suggest that... I was just sayin that the little bit of extra time causes me more pain from 2 things.One I move around more and tear up the muscle. And also the twisting for the shot really screws with my back at times.


understandable bro to each there own...respect...

----------


## ghettoboyd

> i used 23 g. x 1.5" before with no problems, however in the beginning i got sore due to virgin injection site. now i do SQ injections with 28 g. x 1/2" insulin syringe, works great.


not to hyjack but how do you feel those work as opposed to inter-muscular just the same?...better?...

----------


## Fred40

I still can't figure out why people want to twist and contort to shoot in their glutes? It's got to be harder to aspirate ? Plus I would think the needle is going to wiggle around more.

I have put every shot into my quads so far. 25 gauge (or even 27) works great. Easy to aspirate and no wiggling around.

----------


## bass

> not to hyjack but how do you feel those work as opposed to inter-muscular just the same?...better?...


can't really say if its better one way or the other, but based on my blood work its the same. the only difference is no pain, very easy to inject and no need to aspirate ! BTW, GDevine does SQ as well, and his latest blood work was amazingly perfect!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> can't really say if its better one way or the other, but based on my blood work its the same. the only difference is no pain, very easy to inject and no need to aspirate! BTW, GDevine does SQ as well, and his latest blood work was amazingly perfect!


where do u shoot? same location as hcg in the same manner just with a difft compound(test vs hcg)?? do u have to massage the area after? i heard it leaves a "bump" ..??

----------


## bass

> where do u shoot? same location as hcg in the same manner just with a difft compound(test vs hcg)?? do u have to massage the area after? i heard it leaves a "bump" ..??


yes, yes and yes! but the bump (hard lump) will go away the next day, sometimes it doesn't even occur.

----------


## zaggahamma

> I still can't figure out why people want to twist and contort to shoot in their glutes? It's got to be harder to aspirate ? Plus I would think the needle is going to wiggle around more.
> 
> I have put every shot into my quads so far. 25 gauge (or even 27) works great. Easy to aspirate and no wiggling around.


mirror involved..slight twist no contorting easy to aspirate guess i got good peripheral vision

----------


## GotNoBlueMilk

I ran out of 27g needles and have been using 31g for subq. Tad bit slow on the draw, harder to push, but it works just fine in a pinch. Funny thing is when I draw it comes into the syringe as foam. But when I compress the plunger the foam all goes away and it's solid oil w/o bubbles.

----------


## warchild

> i used 23 g. x 1.5" before with no problems, however in the beginning i got sore due to virgin injection site. now i do SQ injections with 28 g. x 1/2" insulin syringe, works great.


for test? never heard of that ill try it tho

----------


## bass

> for test? never heard of that ill try it tho


yes but keep in mind this is for 60-100 mgs dose, anything more it may cause some soreness, but if you need to do 200 ew then simply split the dose. search this section, you'll find great threads regarding SQ injections!

----------


## warchild

cool cus im starting to feel like a pin cushion. and always hate doing glutes cus the sciatic nerve and i wont do my quads cus ive hit nerves before. my gf injects my delts

----------


## warchild

are you doing your sq injections in you abd area?

----------


## bass

> are you doing your sq injections in you abd area?


yes just like you do hCG .

----------


## warchild

> yes just like you do hCG.


oh cool ill try this

----------


## warchild

also im guessing you dont withdraw the test with a 28g, but that you do with a different syringe with a smaller bigger syringe and shoot it into the 28g syringe. correct?

----------


## bass

> also im guessing you dont withdraw the test with a 28g, but that you do with a different syringe with a smaller bigger syringe and shoot it into the 28g syringe. correct?


unfortunately we draw with the same syringe/needle, this is the only draw back, it takes 2-3 minutes to draw 60 mgs, but shooting goes really quick.

----------


## warchild

> unfortunately we draw with the same syringe/needle, this is the only draw back, it takes 2-3 minutes to draw 60 mgs, but shooting goes really quick.


jeez i would have thought it would take longer

----------


## kelkel

> cool cus im starting to feel like a pin cushion. and always hate doing glutes cus the sciatic nerve and i wont do my quads cus ive hit nerves before. my gf injects my delts


What size are you pinning shoulders with?

----------


## warchild

23x1"

----------


## Meateater

23x1" for delts? I use that size for glutes. I was thinking about trying 25x1" or 25x5\8" for delts. I've done only glute shots for the past 8 years (TRT). Actually, I did a quad shot ONCE....never again lol.  :2nono:

----------


## old cajun

25 ga. 1 inch in the quad works for me

----------


## Thc Sargon

23 gauge 1.5 in glutes for me.

----------


## Back In Black

This is a 4 year old thread you realise!?!?

----------


## mrdth

25 5/8 upper/outer quads 2x wk has worked best for me. Warm up test in water massage after, leave small air gap to burp no waste no pain. Don't forget to aspirate !

----------


## Back In Black

Seriously, look at dates before you post ffs.

----------


## falcon954

27 gauge

----------


## 61er

> Seriously, look at dates before you post ffs.


I don't see any harm in relaunching a thread like this. The information isn't dated. I read the entire thread and didn't notice until you pointed it out. I think this practice should actually be encouraged (with the caveat about information being up-to-date). Why start over?

----------


## Back In Black

N


> I don't see any harm in relaunching a thread like this. The information isn't dated. I read the entire thread and didn't notice until you pointed it out. I think this practice should actually be encouraged (with the caveat about information being up-to-date). Why start over?


Because nobody actually re-asked the question, just a random reply.

----------

